# What are you brewing - 2019?



## JDW81 (2/1/19)

Happy new year everyone. Here's the 2019 version.....

For me, brewing will be pretty sporadic with a big set of exams this year, however will try and get a couple of sessions in where possible.

A few I've got planned are:
- Berliner Weisse
- MG Fancy Pants Clone
- Hoppy Black Ale
- My old faithful hefe and dunkle

I'll post recipes when I brew.

Cheers,

JD


----------



## neal32 (19/1/19)

I have a big day ahead. Gotta keg a double batch of an esb, one keg will be el natural, one will be keg hopped with 25g of EKG. Then ill drop the beer I'm brewing today on the 1318 yeast cake. Its a 1.090 RIS that i developed by collating all the winning NHC recipes and averaging out the ingredients across the ~10 or so winning beers. I'm then going to age it with American oak dominoes for 3-4 weeks. Using my standard procedure atm. Lodo, step mash w/ herms, ferment without top pressure for 48-72 hours, then seal it up to 15 psi and raise the temp slowly from 18 to 23, filter transfer without touching o2.

Phew! Let's do this!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/1/19)

Brunchmaster 2000 Witbeer, Gold Medal Belgian Ale NHC 2018.

21 litres
2.72 kg flaked wheat
2.04 kg pale ale 2 row 
0.113 kg flaked oats
18 g Amarillo @ 20 mins
14 g Amarillo @ 15 mins
28 g Amarillo @ 0 mins
2.8 g freshly ground coriander 5 mins
2.8 g bitter orange peel 5 mins
Going down to get my flaked wheat today, looking forward to making this.


----------



## labels (19/1/19)

Not so much what I am brewing but my approach to brewing

2018 seemed to all about quantity, mainly for other people who expect me to have an endless stream of beer on tap 365. Not that they were bad beers mind you but I know I can do much better and anyway, why should I keep brewing endless streams of commercial style of beer for other people

2019 is going to be all about quality and I have already started, spending more time and putting more thought into brewing and the results are already starting to show. Might even start entering comps again after a long hiatus.


----------



## Neil Buttriss (20/1/19)

When I get home this swing I'm going to try a single malt with single hop recipe. I have bought some ale malt from House of Malt so am going to do:
5Kg of Ale Malt
15g Nelson Sauvin @ 60 mins
25g Nelson Sauvin @ 5 mins
25g Nelson Sauvin @ Dry Hop

60 minute Mash 65Deg
60 Minute Boil
I haven't used Nelson Sauvin before


----------



## Schikitar (21/1/19)

Got my interpretation of an India Red Ale on the go right now, think I went too heavy with the speciality malts though. I ended up at 1.064 but FG is looking like high teens at the moment, pressure fermenting away in a corny, first dry hop due today..

Boil Time: 60 min
Batch Size: 22 L
Boil Size: 27 L
Boil Gravity: 1.050
Efficiency: 73% (brew house)

STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.061
Final Gravity: 1.013
ABV (standard): 6.28%
IBU (tinseth): 45.02
SRM (ebcmorey): 34.92

FERMENTABLES:
4.4kg - American Ale Malt (73.5%)
500g - CaraRed (8.3%)
350g - Toffee Malt (5.8%)
300g - Wheat Malt (5%)
200g - Caramalt (3.3%)
160g - Shepherds Delight Malt (2.7%)
80g - Midnight Wheat Malt (1.3%)

HOPS:
20g - Cascade, Type: Pellet, AA: 7.6, Use: Boil for 40 min, IBU: 15.41
20g - Cascade, Type: Pellet, AA: 7.6, Use: Boil for 10 min, IBU: 6.36
30g - Simcoe, Type: Pellet, AA: 12.9, Use: Boil for 10 min, IBU: 16.2
30g - Centennial, Type: Pellet, AA: 10.2, Use: Boil for 5 min, IBU: 7.04
50g - LeftOvers, Type: Pellet, AA: 10.2, Use: Aroma for 30 min *(10g Cascade, 20g Centennial, 20g Simcoe @ 66 degrees)
50g - Centennial, Type: Pellet, AA: 10.2, Use: Dry Hop for 3 days
50g - Citra, Type: Pellet, AA: 11, Use: Dry Hop for 3 days
50g - Citra, Type: Pellet, AA: 11, Use: Dry Hop for 0 days (serving keg)

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Infusion, Temp: 64 C

YEAST:
Mangrove Jack - Liberty Bell Ale M36


----------



## Kingy (3/2/19)

Just brewed a pale ale style using left over hops bittered with magnum and late addition of aramis and centennial and saaz also another 92 litres of coopers pale ale. Batch sparge to the limit. 
184 litres today, almost ran out of beer with this hot weather. 
Getting up at 5am on a Sunday is totally worth it. [emoji3]




View attachment 114950


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/2/19)

Friday made a best bitter, pitched yeast about 5 pm yesterday trying the method razz says he has used,
no aeration dry yeast sprinkled on the top and this morning found fermentation well underway.
At the moment I am making a dry Irish stout, no steeping of the dark grains and subbed just under half the hops Challenger with Nugget.


----------



## Schikitar (18/3/19)

Hi guys, put a brew on over the weekend, it's a wet-hopped Hallertau IPA (reinforced with small amounts of citra, simcoe, centennial and Idaho 7) which should just qualify as a IIPA if it hits my target ABV of 7.6%. In the 23L batch I used 1.8kg of fresh Hallertau from my mates garden, with about a kilo spread over the last 20 minutes of the boil and another 800g as an aroma steep, probably needed more. Was still a lot of hops (and a few bugs, extra protein!) for my kettle but once they cooked down was totally manageable. Probably not the best idea to brew an IPA/IIPA with Hallertau but I used Citra at FWH to bolster the bitterness and cube-hopped with a touch of simcoe and centennial to help lift the profile a little. Will probably dry hop with the Idaho 7, hopefully not too much but will wait and see how it's tasting/smelling. Have built a starter using some excess wort from the brew and WLP090 (San Diego Super Yeast), looking to pitch tomorrow, it's a little slow to take off, I probably should have diluted it back a little. 

Anyway, fun times, anyone else been busy brewing?


----------



## mje1980 (19/3/19)

Sometime this week or next my first batch in 4 yrs or so. Mid strength rye saison with wy 3276 farmhouse ale. Hopefully I remember how haha.


----------



## Schikitar (19/3/19)

mje1980 said:


> Sometime this week or next my first batch in 4 yrs or so.


Welcome back, good luck with the brew, I'm sure it'll all come flooding back to you!


----------



## sponge (11/8/19)

First brew in 3 years today. Keeping it simple;

90% veloria
9% winter wheat
1% acid

1.048

Cube 1 
4g/L Huell Melon
1469

Cube 2
4g/L Willamette
1469

Cube 3
1.5g/L Ella
GY002 

It's good to be back.

Now, onwards with the clean up..


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/8/19)

Today braved the cold and brewed a strong bitter, doing a double brewday fingers crossed on Wednesday a Guinness stout clone and an English Guineas oatmeal stout clone.


----------



## Brewer Tom (12/8/19)

Took the day off work to brew a Belgian Trappist and a Witbier on the BM20, hope to be ready for State next month.


----------



## Bruce Trappes (14/8/19)

Ah the family brew!
Originated from my Great Grandfather 15 times removed.
The original name was Severus De Trappe who was a high ranking member of the Catholic Church.
He had a Chateau on the Meuse River on the border with Germany, which he granted to the Catholic Church.
I guess that's where they first started brewing.
Must be hereditary....I'm brewing whiskey (privately) here in Tasmania....at least that's my excuse!


----------



## sponge (18/8/19)

Two from two this weekend. This time something a bit more dark and sinister. Loosely based on a bad joke about a centurion beer for a case swap. 

14 atlas
2 veloria
1.5 winter wheat
0.85 dark xtal
0.85 midnight wheat
0.8 roast barley
0.7 victory
0.5 biscuit
0.5 choc
0.25 spec b

2g/L ella @ FWH
3:1 cl/so4
1581 @ 20'C

1.100 OG
100g hops
10 malts
100 EBC
10% ABV


----------



## Schikitar (18/8/19)

sponge said:


> This time something a bit more dark and sinister.


Not familiar with some of those malts, what are you making there, some sort of dark ale, lightly hopped BIPA? #confused

I'm currently brewing up a hazy IPA for the missus who has suffered some withdrawals since our US west coast trip a couple months ago.. recipe over in the NEIPA thread. Got a nice 3L London Fog Ale starter on the go at the moment too (will save 1L for the next brew), looking juicy already!


----------



## sponge (18/8/19)

Making an imperial stout-ish beer. Nothing really to style, just inspired by the centurion idea, what malts I have on hand and the 1581 belgian stout yeast. I'll ferment it on the cooler side to add some spice from the yeast without pushing it to ester-city.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/8/19)

Brewed two stouts one a dry Irish the other an English oatmeal stout, also my go to Best bitter. Two of these I warmed the yeast on my grain bed. The sky never fell in, the dry Irish stout I plunged the yeast in straight from the fridge, about 30 hours before it took off.


----------



## Dan Pratt (19/8/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> The sky never fell in, the dry Irish stout I plunged the yeast in straight from the fridge, about 30 hours before it took off.
> View attachment 116348



On the 30hrs, are you okay with that? My knowledge over the year has been 12-24hrs for fermetation to commence. 

Before 12hrs, over pitched, After 24hrs an issue with yeast viability.


----------



## Dan Pratt (19/8/19)

Made an American Pale Ale. 

Double Up Ale

OG 1052
FG 1010
ABV 5.6%
IBU 37
EBC 11
20L 

40% Pilsner Weyermann
40% Maris Otter Bairds
10% Munich Weyermann
7% Carapils
3% Light Crystal

Mashed at 63c/30m, 68c/30m, 78c/15mins - Sulphate to chloride 150ppm/85ppm, pH @ 5.4

60Min boil

@ 20m Simcoe 14g
@ 10m Simcoe 28g
@ WP Simcoe/Citra 56g ( 28g each ) 

Chilled to 18c, pitched BRY97 danstar yeast

Dry hopping with 56g each of Simcoe and Citra ( 112g total = 5g per L )


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/8/19)

Dan Pratt said:


> On the 30hrs, are you okay with that? My knowledge over the year has been 12-24hrs for fermetation to commence.
> 
> Before 12hrs, over pitched, After 24hrs an issue with yeast viability.


No mate I wasn't pleased, just had to try it after onemorecell posted about imperial yeast being pitched at 0 degrees, which is correct in what he said they do advise to pitch at a low temperature. It finished at 1,010 which was the target, that was a dry Irish stout, the day after I brewed an oatmeal stout pitched CN 34 yeast, took 4 or 5 hours to take off and the Irish and Oatmeal stout's finished at the same time.


----------



## LorriSanga (8/10/19)

First Brewday in 18 months yesterday, had a blast. Made me realize how much it seemed like a chore 2 years ago.

Standard Bitter
22L

Golden Prom 92%
C120 6%
Spec Roast 3%

Northdown @ 60/0.5g/l
Pac Jade @ 60/0.4 g/l
EKG @ 30/0.7 g/l
EKG @ 1/0.7 g/l

Wyeast 1469


----------



## Truman42 (9/10/19)

LorriSanga said:


> First Brewday in 18 months yesterday, had a blast. Made me realize how much it seemed like a chore 2 years ago.
> 
> Standard Bitter
> 22L
> ...



I stopped for almost 2 years as it was a chore getting out my 3V system, setting up the herms and all the hoses pumps and leads etc. Now I have a Guten and its so much easier.


----------



## Edward Rowe (9/10/19)

Guess people don't brew much around here. Only 24 posts in this thread


----------



## devoutharpist (9/10/19)

Edward Rowe said:


> Guess people don't brew much around here. Only 24 posts in this thread



Right, here is what i brewed over this long weekend. Basically in the style of a ~strong~ bitter. Hoping to use it to try my hand at harvesting some yeast.

90% Maris Otter
7.7% Caramalt 55L
2.3% Caramalt 155L

All EKG for the hops and London III for the yeast. Added a little gypsum to my mash (using tap water). Came a bit under on volume and over on OG, shooting for 1.049 and 1.051, so nothing horrible.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/10/19)

I just made the Zombie dust clone.


For 5.5 US gallons (20.8 L)

MALTS
11.5 lb. (5.22 kg) pale two-row malt
1 lb. (454 g) 10° L Munich malt
8 oz. (227 g) melanoidin malt
8 oz. (227 g) Carafoam
8 oz. (227 g) 60° L crystal malt
HOPS
0.75 oz. (21 g) Citra, 12% a.a., FWH @ 60 min
1.25 oz. (35 g) Citra, 12% a.a. @ 15 min
1.25 oz. (35 g) Citra, 12% a.a. @ 10 min
1.25 oz. (35 g) Citra, 12% a.a. @ 5 min
1.25 oz. (35 g) Citra, 12% a.a. @ 1 min
3 oz. (85 g) Citra, 12% a.a. dry hop 7 days
YEAST
Fermentis SafAle S-04 English Ale Yeast
WATER
2 g/gal gypsum added to reverse osmosis (RO) water.
*SPECIFICATIONS*

Original Gravity: 1.066 (12.5° P)
Final Gravity: 1.019 (4.8° P)
ABV: 6.2%
IBU: 77
SRM: 8
Efficiency: 72%
*DIRECTIONS*
Mash at 155°F (68°C) for 1 hour. Pitch yeast at 62°F (17°C) and allow to rise to 67°F (19°C) over 7 days. Ferment at 67°F (19°C) to terminal gravity. Crash to 42°F (6°C) and hold 10-14 days.

*Extract Version*
Substitute 8.3 lb. (3.76 kg) pale malt extract syrup for pale malt. Omit water salts. Mash remaining malts at 155°F (68°C) in reverse osmosis water for 30 minutes. Remove grains, dissolve extracts completely, then top off with reverse osmosis water to desired boil volume. Proceed as above.
Have never noticed anything like this before.


Start of ferment.


----------



## LorriSanga (9/10/19)

Edward Rowe said:


> Guess people don't brew much around here. Only 24 posts in this thread



It was when the site went to the dogs, I stopped coming here. Only returned to find it dead.


----------



## LorriSanga (9/10/19)

Truman42 said:


> I stopped for almost 2 years as it was a chore getting out my 3V system, setting up the herms and all the hoses pumps and leads etc. Now I have a Guten and its so much easier.



Guten?


----------



## Truman42 (9/10/19)

LorriSanga said:


> Guten?


Single vessel all in one brewing kettle that Keg King make and sell. 

https://www.keg-king.com.au/head-brewer-guten-40l-package.html


----------



## philrob (9/10/19)

Currently drinking a Best Bitter, and enjoying it hugely. In fact, I've done two identical batches of it back to back, to make max use of the yeast. Now fermenting a UK IPA with the harvested yeast.

4500 gr Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett Floor Malted)
300 gr Heritage Crystal (Simpsons)
50 gr Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann)
40 gr Willamette 60 min
25 gr EKG 60 min
25 gr EKG 10 min
5 gr Yeast Nutrient 10 min
5 gr BrewBrite (stir plated in a small flask) Flameout
1 smakpak WY1469 stirplated to grow it up
25 gr EKG dry hop
25 gr Willamette dry hop

34 IBU
OG 1.046 FG 1.008
24 litres into bottles


----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/10/19)

I am currently drinking a Best Bitter, hadn't got a clue what it was in the fermenter (no notes) having a few BB recipes still not sure which one it was. A long day in the garden and its going down a treat.


----------



## LorriSanga (20/10/19)

Brewed another Landlord type thing today, loving Yorky1469.

1.043
1.012
30IBUs

95% MO
4% C120
1% Acid

27g Northdown @ 60
19g EKG @ 20
31g Styrains @ FO


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/10/19)

I have got a few brews lined up, all bitters, I have been using CN-36 yeast and I am loving it. Monash Brew Lab have performed a performance, analysis and comparison between US-05 and CN-36. Really interesting reading, I only have a hard copy but have asked for a PDF to put out to the forums.
The bitters I am doing are Coniston Bluebird Bitter, probably call it Campbells Challenge as I doubt very much it will be an accurate clone, and it is Challenger hops only. The other is Pilgrims Progress using Pilgrim and Progress hops.


----------



## glennheinzel (21/10/19)

Last minute brew day on the weekend. I need to test a new pale ale recipe with Cascade and Azacca, but then decided that a red Belgian ale would be more fun! Therefore I knocked out the following (which has a lovely red colour):

OG1.060 (50 litres)

5kg Crisp MO
5kg Wey Munich 1
1kg Wey Abbey Malt 
500g Carahell
500g Wey CaraRye
500g CaraMunich 3
50g East Kent Goldings (60min)

White Labs French ale yeast - Co-pitched in primary
White Labs California IV ale yeast - Co-pitched in primary
White Labs Lactobacillus delbruekii - Co-pitched in primary

Omega Bring on Da Funk (8 bretts) - To be pitched on day 3.


----------



## glennheinzel (23/10/19)

philrob said:


> Currently drinking a Best Bitter, and enjoying it hugely. In fact, I've done two identical batches of it back to back, to make max use of the yeast. Now fermenting a UK IPA with the harvested yeast.
> 
> 4500 gr Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett Floor Malted)
> 300 gr Heritage Crystal (Simpsons)
> ...



Looks good! If you wanted to try a more modern bitter, you could swap the crystal for CaraAroma (prob 150g) and then use more modern English hops like Archer/Jester/etc.


----------



## glennheinzel (28/10/19)

Berlinerweisse (on 50l BM)
Size: 40 L
Efficiency: 84.0%
Original Gravity: 1.036
Terminal Gravity: 1.006
Color: 2.57 SRM (0.0 - 50.0)
Alcohol: 3.9%
Bitterness: 3.6

Ingredients:
3.0 kg (50.0%) Wey Pilsner Malt - added during mash
3.0 kg (50.0%) Wey Pale Wheat Malt - added during mash
15.0 g (100.0%) Hallertau Blanc (8.0%) - added during boil, boiled 15 m
1.0 ea GigaYeast GB110 Fast Souring Lacto
White Labs Berliner Weisse mix
WLP003 German Ale II (to be pitched after 48 hours)

Trying to make a low alcohol beer on a Braumeister generally results in wort fountains. For this Berlinerweisse, I decided to use the short malt pipe for the mash and then dilute by topping up with treated water (campden tab + lactic acid) to the 45 litre mark before coming to the boil 

I then chilled to 40 deg C and pitched the pack of GigaYeast Fast Souring Lacto. I'll pitch the White Labs Berlinerweiss blend tomorrow (unless I save that for a gose) and the White Labs German Ale 2 yeast the day after.


----------



## Neil Buttriss (28/10/19)

When I get home next week I'm going to try a first for me, a single malt and single hop Pale Ale. Using Voyager Veloria Schooner (For the first time) and Galaxy hops, 14g @60, 10g @10 min and 15g at flame out. then dry hop for 3 days with 25g. Using Imperial House yeast. Never used either before so looking forward to it I might lower the hops a bit not sure as I want to taste the malt.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/10/19)

I have started drinking my Zombie Dust clone, I used to drink loads of the AIPA's some years ago until my tongue revolted, but having a couple of these I am planning on doing another, unless my tongue revolts again. I think thats why I prefer the English bitters, more balanced. Dusted off my Sierra Nevada glass which I bought through a bulk buy which Yob did some years ago.


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/10/19)

Ive got about 100g of each hop in the fridge to clear out before my next bulk buy and teh past few beers have been a bit dull for hop aroma and flavour. 

*Redemption IPA*

OG 1062
FG 1010
ABV 6.4%
IBU 50
EBC 10
Vol 18L

93% Maris Otter
7% Carapils

Mashed at 65c/45mins, 68c/30mins, 78c/30mins - Target pH is 5.4, Sulphate 300ppm, Chloride 100ppm

60Min Boil

Columbus @ 60mins = 37ibu
Amarillo @ 30mins = 13ibu

@ 80c Whirlpool 28g each - Amarillo, Galaxy, Mosaic & Nelson

Fermented with BRY97 @ 18c

Dry Hopped twice post fermentation:

Amarillo, Galaxy, Mosaic & Nelson = 112g

Amarillo, Galaxy, Mosaic & Nelson = 112g

This is 12g per L for the dry hop, hoping to keep O2 out from Co2 flush process and closed transfer.


----------



## Brads Biabs (8/11/19)

Pirate life IPA take off.
1st mistake trying to do a double biab batch in a 50lt keg with 8.5 kg grain bill.
Just went downhill from there .
2 splits in grain bag grain in mash hop bags opened in boil couldnt drain keg
Ended up ladling into fermenters 16 lt in each. 
Will call this the miricale beer if it turns out any good.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/11/19)

Almost exactly a month to the day, another Zombie Dust clone brewed yesterday, don't know where it all went, I do know I was borderline Brahms after 6 stubby's, thats the biggest problem with higher ABV beers you can't get a good session going.


----------



## razz (8/11/19)

I like to call that type of beer "my thinking beer" WEAL. I just have one or two and think about life. Keep the lower strength stuff for sessions.


----------



## Schikitar (8/11/19)

I'm going to be brewing a more sessionable (4.95%) NZ hazy pale soon. Looking to use Hort 4337 and Nelson Sauvin hops - anyone brewed with Hort 4337 before? My brother just did and says he gets a lot of pineapple but I haven't had a chance to sample his brew yet, on paper it sounds like these two hops might work well together..


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/11/19)

razz said:


> I like to call that type of beer "my thinking beer" WEAL. I just have one or two and think about life. Keep the lower strength stuff for sessions.


It makes me think too razz, usually I think,'I reckon I could manage another one'.


----------



## LorriSanga (8/11/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Almost exactly a month to the day, another Zombie Dust clone brewed yesterday, don't know where it all went, I do know I was borderline Brahms after 6 stubby's, thats the biggest problem with higher ABV beers you can't get a good session going.
> View attachment 116872



Haha, they are my end of night type beers.
"bordrline Brahms"?


----------



## LorriSanga (8/11/19)

Brewing the lightest Bitter that Ive done before on Sunday.
No crystal. Golden Promise/Wheat/Rye.
SRM 4.7


----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/11/19)

LorriSanga said:


> Haha, they are my end of night type beers.
> "bordrline Brahms"?


Brahms & Liszt


----------



## Schikitar (28/11/19)

Hey @wide eyed and legless - do you have your english bitter recipe posted anywhere? Just looking to do one for some mates and it's not a style I normally do.. all cool if you wanna keep it secret!


----------



## Mick Agambar (29/11/19)

Schikitar said:


> Hey @wide eyed and legless - do you have your english bitter recipe posted anywhere? Just looking to do one for some mates and it's not a style I normally do.. all cool if you wanna keep it secret!


I do a ESB with two coopers English bitter kits with 1 kg of malt brewing sugar or dextrose and both yeasts. Simple but very nice ( I think so anyway)
Mick


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/11/19)

Schikitar said:


> Hey @wide eyed and legless - do you have your english bitter recipe posted anywhere? Just looking to do one for some mates and it's not a style I normally do.. all cool if you wanna keep it secret!



23 litres Samuel Smiths Old Brewery Bitter OG 1,044 FG 1,011 IBU 31.51
5.00 kg Maris Otter
0.38 g Crystal 55
75 minute mash @ 67C

Boil 90 mins
45 g Fuggles @ 60 mins
15 g Williamette @ 15 mins
Bear in mind this is a full volume mash so you will have to reduce the base malt if you sparge, I think the recipe called for EKG but I had a load of Williamette so have used them.


----------



## Schikitar (29/11/19)

Mick Agambar said:


> I do a ESB with two coopers English bitter kits


Thanks but I do all grain.. 



wide eyed and legless said:


> Samuel Smiths Old Brewery Bitter


Cheers WEAL! A mate of mine who works at Boags gave me a bunch of grain so I thought I would knock something up in the vane of their Wizard Smith for the non-IPA drinkers around Christmas time. I was planning a recipe using Fuggles and EKG, can you make any comment as to the hop profile of this beer, it seems very light on with hops (understandably) but does any of it shine through in those amounts in terms of flavour/aroma, or is it purely for bittering? I have to learn to take my IPA hat off for this one! Ha!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/11/19)

Hops come through nicely, I do a similar one with all Williamette 45 g and 18 g not a lot of difference in quantity but it leaves a nice bitterness on the back of the tongue.
I am doing another APA today Stones Pale Ale, the APA's have been very popular so I am trying this one because it has the Ahtanum hops which I have never used before.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/11/19)

Wound up the day with a OG of 1,053 for the Stones Pale Ale and 20 litres as to expected 19 litres, ABV will be a bit more respectable than the Zombie Dust clone.
Helix is slow but does the job.


----------



## Brads Biabs (29/11/19)

Just got a 25kg of base pale and 25 kg jw pils.
Have plans to make a kolsch as i also got some danstar koln kolsch dry yeast.
Looking at doing tonys Bullshead Kolsch.
27 lt.
4.75 JW export pils.
260g pale wheat.
60 g tettnang @40min.
Mash in at 52 for 10 min.
Infuse hot water to 64 for 45 min. 
Then 71 for 15 mash out.
Primary 10 days. Condition 6 days.


----------



## Tricky Dicky (29/11/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Brahms & Liszt


Used to be a pub in Leeds UK called Brahms and List in the early 80's, a great drinking hole. Was your Zombie dust based on the NZ Epic brewery Zombie IPA?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/11/19)

Tricky Dicky said:


> Used to be a pub in Leeds UK called Brahms and List in the early 80's, a great drinking hole. Was your Zombie dust based on the NZ Epic brewery Zombie IPA?


*Three Floyds Brewing Zombie Dust IPA Clone | American IPA*
*INGREDIENTS*

*For 5.5 US gallons (20.8 L)*

*MALTS*
11.5 lb. (5.22 kg) pale two-row malt
1 lb. (454 g) 10° L Munich malt
8 oz. (227 g) melanoidin malt
8 oz. (227 g) Carafoam
8 oz. (227 g) 60° L crystal malt
*HOPS*
0.75 oz. (21 g) Citra, 12% a.a., FWH @ 60 min
1.25 oz. (35 g) Citra, 12% a.a. @ 15 min
1.25 oz. (35 g) Citra, 12% a.a. @ 10 min
1.25 oz. (35 g) Citra, 12% a.a. @ 5 min
1.25 oz. (35 g) Citra, 12% a.a. @ 1 min
3 oz. (85 g) Citra, 12% a.a. dry hop 7 days
*YEAST*
Fermentis SafAle S-04 English Ale Yeast
*WATER*
2 g/gal gypsum added to reverse osmosis (RO) water.
*SPECIFICATIONS*

*Original Gravity:* 1.066 (12.5° P)
*Final Gravity:* 1.019 (4.8° P)
*ABV:* 6.2%
*IBU:* 77
*SRM:* 8
*Efficiency:* 72%
*DIRECTIONS*
Mash at 155°F (68°C) for 1 hour. Pitch yeast at 62°F (17°C) and allow to rise to 67°F (19°C) over 7 days. Ferment at 67°F (19°C) to terminal gravity. Crash to 42°F (6°C) and hold 10-14 days.

*Extract Version*
Substitute 8.3 lb. (3.76 kg) pale malt extract syrup for pale malt. Omit water salts. Mash remaining malts at 155°F (68°C) in reverse osmosis water for 30 minutes. Remove grains, dissolve extracts completely, then top off with reverse osmosis water to desired boil volume. Proceed as above.


----------



## Tricky Dicky (30/11/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> *Three Floyds Brewing Zombie Dust IPA Clone | American IPA*
> *INGREDIENTS*
> 
> *For 5.5 US gallons (20.8 L)*
> ...


That's almost identical to the "Undead" pale ale recipe from James Mortons book, I brewed it a few weeks ago and it's stunning! I was in NZ recently and the Epic brewery turn out some great AIPA Zombie being one and Armageddon being another.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/11/19)

Tricky Dicky said:


> Used to be a pub in Leeds UK called Brahms and List in the early 80's, a great drinking hole. Was your Zombie dust based on the NZ Epic brewery Zombie IPA?


Was that pub near the Elephants Trunk?


----------



## Tricky Dicky (1/12/19)

Tricky Dicky said:


> That's almost identical to the "Undead" pale ale recipe from James Mortons book, I brewed it a few weeks ago and it's stunning! I was in NZ recently and the Epic brewery turn out some great AIPA Zombie being one and Armageddon being another.





wide eyed and legless said:


> Was that pub near the Elephants Trunk?


I don't recall a pub called the Trunk but it could be that we just didn't go in there for some reason.
Just wondering do AIPA need to be high ABV or do AIPA's with lower ABV's still have that same hoppyness?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/12/19)

Tricky Dicky said:


> I don't recall a pub called the Trunk but it could be that we just didn't go in there for some reason.
> Just wondering do AIPA need to be high ABV or do AIPA's with lower ABV's still have that same hoppyness?


I was joking about elephants trunk, just another rhyming slang for 'drunk'
You can have a lower ABV can't recall seeing anything below 5% though.


----------



## Tricky Dicky (1/12/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> 23 litres Samuel Smiths Old Brewery Bitter OG 1,044 FG 1,011 IBU 31.51
> 5.00 kg Maris Otter
> 0.38 g Crystal 55
> 75 minute mash @ 67C
> ...


yeast?


----------



## Barge (1/12/19)

Doc Smurto's Golden Ale

First brew in years so wanted to go with something tried and true. Thinking of using the same grain bill in the next few to dial in the numbers on my new GF. Just change the hops.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/12/19)

Tricky Dicky said:


> yeast?


so4 or CN-36


----------



## Company of one (2/12/19)

Schikitar said:


> I'm going to be brewing a more sessionable (4.95%) NZ hazy pale soon. Looking to use Hort 4337 and Nelson Sauvin hops - anyone brewed with Hort 4337 before? My brother just did and says he gets a lot of pineapple but I haven't had a chance to sample his brew yet, on paper it sounds like these two hops might work well together..


Just bottled a Pale Ale that I used Hort 4337 in, Combined with equal measure of Mosaic for both hop stand and dry hop.
Aroma was fantastic at bottling, now just waiting a week for carbonation. I get the feeling it's going to be a good one.


----------



## Schikitar (2/12/19)

Company of one said:


> Just bottled a Pale Ale that I used Hort 4337 in


Sweet, I just brewed my hazy pale yesterday and my first ESB on Saturday, both went well, hopefully they turn out alright!


----------



## Company of one (6/12/19)

Schikitar said:


> Sweet, I just brewed my hazy pale yesterday and my first ESB on Saturday, both went well, hopefully they turn out alright!


Righto 
Cracked a bottle of the above said brew and shared with the one who must be obeyed, she has a far greater ability than myself for aroma evaluation, she noted without any knowledge of hop combination that there was heaps of pineapple straight off the bat and that the aroma didn't follow through to taste. Would say that your brother was on to something with his evaluation.
Don't really know where to go with this one as I paired it with Mosaic trying to for a layered tropical profile and came out with something very quaffable but also one dimensional, I think I'll have to pair it with something citrus flavored next to see what might pop up.


----------

